# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Aegean Queen, [Louis Aura, Orient Queen, Bolero, Starward]

## chrb

Νέο κρουαζερόπλοιο αγόρασε η Louis cruises.ORIENT QUEEN το όνομά του. Πολύ όμορφο σκαρί και μετασκευασμένο το 2005 με κόστος 25 εκατομ. δολλάρια νομίζω. Τεχνικές πληροφορίες εδώ:http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/starward_1968.htm

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το....Ελληνικο κρουαζιεροπλοιο της 
_LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISES_

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ναυπηγημενο το 1968 απο το AG Weser Werk Seebeck (Yard No.935) στο Bremerhaven, της Γερμανιας, ως *STARWARDstarward.jpg* για την *Norwegian Caribbean Cruise Line* του διαβοητου Kloster.
Το μεγαλυτερο μερος της καριερας του για την NCCL το περασε πραγματοποιοντας κρουαζιερες στη Καραιβικη.
Το 1995 ηταν η χρονια που ξεκινησε η Ελληνικη του σταδιοδρομια,ονομαζεται *BOLERO bolero2.jpg*για λογαριασμο της *FESTIVAL* και αποτελει το δευτερο της πλοιο που κατειχε τοτε μαζι με το *The AZUR*.
Η νεα του εταιρεια το προγραμματιζει για ταξιδια στη Μεσογειο και την Καραιβικη.Το 2000 θα αρχισει να το ναυλωνει σε ξενους Operators οπως η Βρετανικη 
*First Choice* bolero.jpgκαι επειτα η *Spanish Cruise Line*.
Μετα την χρεωκοπεια της *FESTIVAL* το 2004 το πλοιο βρισκεται παροπλισμενο στο Gibraltar περιμενοντας τον πλειστηριασμο.
Τον Μαρτιο του ιδιου ετους κατωχυρωνεται στη Cruise Elonora και το Νοεμβριο μετονομαζεται σε *ORIENT QUEEN*.
Επειτα απο εκτεταμενη επισκευη και τοπικες μετασκευες το πλοιο ανανεομενο αρχιζει ταξιδια στην Ανατολικη Μεσογειο το Καλοκαιρι του 2005 για την νεοσυστατη *ABOU MERHI CRUISES*.
Μετα απο ενα αποτυχημενο εγχειρημα με αφετηρια το Dubai αλλαζει παλι προορισμο , αυτη τη φορα απο τη Βυρηττο.Ομως και παλι αφου η περιοχη εκει ταλανιζεται απο εχθροπραξιες διακοπτει τις Κρουαζιερες του το 2006, η εταιρεια του αποσυρεται απο το χωρο και ναυλωνει το πλοιο στην *LOUIS HELLENIC CRUISES* για 5 χρονια με option αγορας , αρχιζει αμεσα ταξιδια στο Αιγαιο για 3 περιπου μηνες.
Τον Δεκεμβριο του ανατιθεται το μεγαλυτερο ταξιδι της καριερας του αφου ναυλωνεται στην Γερμανικη *DELPHIN CRUISES* για παγκοσμια κρουαζιερα στη θεση του *DELPHIN VOYAGER* που δεν ειναι ετοιμο.
Το πλοιο θα ολοκληρωσει με επιτυχια το δυσκολο αυτο ταξιδι και με την αφιξη του στην Ελλαδα το Μαιο θα αλλαξει σημαια και θα περασει το καλοκαιρι πραγματοποιοντας 7μερες και 3μερες/4μερες απο Πειραια. 
orient_queen5.jpgΤο πλοιο ειναι στη καλυτερη κατασταση απο ποτε, διαθετει 2 outdoor πισινες που μαζι με τον πολυ χωρο στα 
ανοιχτα καταστρωματα (teak deck) το κανει ιδανικο για το μεγεθος του.
Η μονη ισως αδυναμια του ειναι τεχνικη και αφορα τη συνολικη αποδοση των Ηλεκτρομηχανων που ειναι πλεον μικρη.

----------


## Apostolos

Προσωπικά το ψηφίζω ώς το ομορφότερο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Eλπίζω (μπροστά σε τόσο όμορφες φωτογραφίες του) να μου επιτρέψετε να σας δείξω και μία δικιά μου, φέτος το καλοκαίρι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  :Smile: 

ORIENT QUEEN.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

η φωτογραφιεσ ειναι απο την *κυπρο* και *σαντορινη* εχω κανη σε αυτο το καραβι ειναι καλο!!!! :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Aφου σας αρεσε το πλοιο,σας χαριζω κι αλλη μια τραβηγμενη στο ROBINSON ISLAND THE QUEEN AT ROBINSON ISL.jpgκαταμεσης Ν.Ατλαντικου.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Φετος θα παραμεινει "αναμενο" στο Πειραια πραγματοποιωντας κ α λ η επισκευη στις μηχανες/ηλεκτρομηχανες ενω και το Promenade θα αλλαξει μορφη τοποθετοντας αλλο υλικο στο καταστρωμα.
Το πλοιο το 2004 ειχε υδροβοληθει με υψηλη πιεση μεχρι ψηλα,ειναι εν μερη στοκαρισμενο,στα ανοιχτα καταστρωματα ειναι κουβερτομενο με ξυλο teak (σσ.3000$ το m2) ενω με λιγα ακομα χρηματα και πολυ μερακι μπορει να γινει ακομα ομορφοτερο.
Και αφου ειπαμε τοσα και τοσα ας παραθεσουμε και τα χαρακτηριστικα του

Μηκος 160.30m
Πλατος 22.84m
Βυθισμα 6.86m
Ισχυς 12.950Kw/2
Καταστρωματα 7
Επιβατες 828 lower beds/910 all berths
Πληρωμα 400
Καμπινες 414 total

----------


## Apostolos

Ειδικά αν περάσεις από δίπλα του βράδυ είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών! Έχει μία αίγλη φοβερή και ειδικά ο φωτισμός του σαλονιού στο κατάρτι δημιουργεί φανταστικές αντανακλάσεις!

----------


## mastrokostas

> η φωτογραφιεσ ειναι απο την *κυπρο* και *σαντορινη* εχω κανη σε αυτο το καραβι ειναι καλο!!!!


Μήπως θυμάσαι ποιον είχες προϊστάμενο ηλεκτρολόγο ?

----------


## STRATHGOS

:Cool: den aimai hlektologos....

----------


## mastrokostas

> den aimai hlektologos....


Δεν έχει σημασία .Ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν είναι λέπρα , εννοώ ποιον είχες στο βαπόρι φίλε μου !

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κι αλλη μια καλη στο...μεσα της BARCELONA
BOLERO.jpg
summer 2003

----------


## AegeanIslands

Και επειδη σπανιζουν οι νηπιακες...
Starward02.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά! Πανέμορφη πλώρη!ORIENT QUEEN.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Μια του φωτογραφια το Νοεμβριο του 07 , η τελευταια του φετινη κρουαζιερα στη Πατμο που ετυχε να βρισκομαι και γω εκει .....http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46809388.html

----------


## scoufgian

no comment
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2135

----------


## cruiser

no comments.......

----------


## AegeanIslands

Η Βασιλισα θα μεταφερθει την ερχομενη εβδομαδα στο Περαμα για μικρου μεγεθους μετασκευουλα στη πρυμη,επεκταση του buffet.

----------


## kalypso

P2220751.JPG

το Orient Queen στις 22/2/2008 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο τσακ το πρόλαβες φίλη Καλυψώ, αφού από σήμερα το πλοίο βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα.

----------


## kalypso

ναι ήμουν τυχερή και δεν είχα και πολύ ώρα στην διαθεσή μου..

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αναχωρησε το *ORIENT QUEEN* με προορισμο το λιμανι της Μασσαλιας για την ολοκληρωση του Lay up period.
Kαι αυτο με νεο πλοιαρχο φετος τον Καπτ. Γιαννη Φουντουκα.

----------


## Fulvia

Στην Κωνσταντινούπολη το 2007.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η πανέμορφη βασίλισσα αποπλέοντας σήμερα το απόγευμα από το μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.

ORIENT QUEEN.jpg

----------


## STRATHGOS

...............

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως κούκλα είναι και κούκλα και η φώτο!

----------


## despo

Πληροφορήθηκα οτι σήμερα (3/5) ηταν στην Καβάλα και έφυγε απο εκει το απόγευμα. Θα πρεπει να ηταν ναυλωμένο στα πλαίσια της κρουαζιερας στα βήματα του Αποστολου Παυλου.

----------


## Haddock

Εντυπωσιακή φωτογραφία της πρύμνης του Starward τον Φεβρουάριο 1978 στην Καραϊβική.

Starward_Caribbean_1978.jpg

Copyright

----------


## El Greco

anarotieme an anigi akomi i primi.........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χμμμμ, δεν το νομίζω φίλε μου *El Greco.* 

ORIENT QUEEN_1.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Η νέα σχεδίαση πρέπει να έχει δώσει και κάνα δυο μίλια .Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος της ύπαρξης της φαντάζομαι .

----------


## Haddock

Ως Starward, εκ κατασκευής, είχε γκαράζ; Δε νομίζω να είχαν νοικιάσει το χώρο του γκαράζ για πώληση τουριστικών ειδών :mrgreen: σαν το M/V Pegasus

Αυτό το σύστημα πρύμνης ονομάζεται stern visor, όπως το bow visor ή υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος τεχνικός όρος;

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ απλά λέω πώς άν ερχόταν ποστάλι στην Ελλάδα θα είχε κάτι παραπάνω απο φανατικούς φίλους!

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Orient Queen στης 21/5/2008 και ωρα 18:55 αφηνωντας το λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## Ellinis

> Ως Starward, εκ κατασκευής, είχε γκαράζ; Δε νομίζω να είχαν νοικιάσει το χώρο του γκαράζ για πώληση τουριστικών ειδών :mrgreen: σαν το M/V Pegasus


Το γκαράζ που είχε χρησίμευε για τη μεταφορά τρέιλερ στη Τζαμάικα, καθώς τότε υπήρχε μια σχετική εμπορική κίνηση.

Το γκαράζ μετετράπηκε σε καμπίνες το 1976.

----------


## Haddock

Μια ακόμη απορία λύθηκε από τον Ελληνίς! Σου αξίζουν δημόσια συγχαρητήρια για τις εγκυκλοπαιδικές γνώσεις που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. Η ιστορική πινελιά του Ελληνίς δίνει χρώμα και ζωντανεύει τις συζητήσεις μας!

Τσέντζος, να 'σαι καλά για τις φωτογραφίες που πάντα είναι επίκαιρες και προσεγμένες.

----------


## grangelo

20/07/2008
orient.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ καλή φωτό φίλε!!!!



> Αυτό το σύστημα πρύμνης ονομάζεται stern visor, όπως το bow visor ή υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος τεχνικός όρος;


Πως λέγετε τελικά αυτό το συστημα?? :Confused:

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Παιδιά της πάει πολύ της Βασίλισσας η μπλε λωρίδα!

grangelo thanx για την υπέροχη φώτο  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Πολύ καλή φωτό φίλε!!!!
> 
> Πως λέγετε τελικά αυτό το συστημα??


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να λέγεται korte nozle. χρησιμεύει στην πρόωση του καραβιού. δες εδώ :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Ok φίλε μου.Να΄σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Να διευκρινήσω ότι η αρχική ερώτηση δεν αφορούσε την κατασκευή για τη βελτίωση της πρόωσης, αλλά για το μηχανισμό visor της πρύμνης που είχε ως Starward.




> Αυτό το σύστημα πρύμνης ονομάζεται stern visor, όπως το bow visor ή υπάρχει κάποιος συγκεκριμένος τεχνικός όρος;

----------


## Django

Θα σας παίδευα με κουίζ, αλλά είπα να μην το κάνω καθότι είναι η τελευταία φωτογραφία που ανεβάζω για σήμερα. H πλωρη του τοτε
Bolero όπως φαινόταν από την γεφυρα. Αν κάποιος έχει όρεξη να παίξει λίγο στο photoshop θα ανακαλύψει έναν υπέροχο ήλιο στο βάθος.

----------


## Nautikos II

Orient Queen
ORIENT QUEEN [2].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

το orient queen ,σημερα το πρωι, στο προλιμενα.......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13762

----------


## Trakman

> το orient queen ,σημερα το πρωι, στο προλιμενα.......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13762


Κάτι τα χρώματα της αυγής, κάτι τα φώτα του καραβιού, κάτι το λευκό του χρώμα, κάτι το φανταστικό σκαρί του, η φωτογραφία σου βγήκε τέλεια φίλε μου...

----------


## polykas

> Orient Queen
> ORIENT QUEEN [2].JPG


 
*Ωραίος οΤsentzos.....* :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Orient Queen με δόση από Mytilene... :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22136

Στον εορτάζοντα Leo...

----------


## Leo

Αν δεν είχε κάτι απο ΝΕΛ μέσα θα σε μάλωνα... αλλά την σκαπουλάρισες  :Wink: . Σ ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και την αφιέρωση  :Very Happy: !

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν δεν είχε κάτι απο ΝΕΛ μέσα θα σε μάλωνα... αλλά την σκαπουλάρισες . Σ ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές και την αφιέρωση !


απο το στομα μου το πηρες .αμα δεν βαλει κατι απο μυτιληνη μεσα θα σκασει αυτος......

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια παλιά ταινία φαίνεται το Starward με ανοιχτό το πρύμνιο καταπέλτη.

Δωράκι στο φίλο paroskayak που σήμερα γιορτάζει και που παλιότερα είχε ρωτήσει για το εικονιζόμενο visor.

starward visor open.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Απο τα ομορφοτερα σκαρια που εχουν απομεινει και εχει διατηρηθει σε αψογη κατασταση.Σπανια η παραπανω αποψη της Πρυμης του STARWARD,εδω  προσφατη εικονα του πλοιου αγκυροβολημενο στη Μυκονο,γυαλο-γυαλο.
OrientQueen1.jpg
OrientQueen.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Η δεύτερη είναι ωραία φωτογραφεία .
Στην Μύκονο δεν πέφτουν πλέον δίπλα στον νέο ντοκο ?

----------


## AegeanIslands

Τον Αγ.Στεφανο -Νεο Λιμανι-πρεπει να μοιραστουν εναν ντοκο 570 μετρων περιπου, η ακτοπλοια που καταλαμβανει τα 200 μ. και τα Κρουαζιεροπλοια (Σεγκεν) τα υπολοιπα 370.Σε μια ημερα πχ Παρασκευη η Δευτερα εχει τυχει να συμπεσουν μεχρι και 6 κρουαζιεροπλοια.Καποια ειναι 90.000 η 150.000 κοχ.
των 2500 επιβατων και 270-300 μετρων.
Η θεση(εις) του προβλητα καταλαμβανεται απο ενα μονο πλοιο αν προκειται για μεγαλο η απο δυο των 160μ.
Τα υπολοιπα μοιραια θα αγκυροβολησουν και μαλιστα σε περιορισμενο για ασφαλη αγκυροβολια χωρο και με ισχυρους ανεμους τις περισσοτερες φορες.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το λιμανι που δυσκολευει: Tourlos.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και εγώ που πίστευα ότι είχε λυθεί το πρόβλημα !Έχω να παω απο το 89 .

----------


## AegeanIslands

Εκει που δεν μπορουν οι αλλοι ,οι Ελληνες Ναυτικοι στηριζουν το προιον της Ελληνικης Κρουαζιερας οσο αυτη υπαρχει ακομα με τη μορφη που ξερουμε...
Στο ομορφο λιμανι της Συμης με μονο 60 μετρα για ενα πλοιο των 160μ. 
AtSymi.jpg
Symi.jpg
Και στην Πατμο μια απο τα ιδια
Fanari.JPG

Καλοκαιρι του 2007 το _ORIENT QUEEN_
Με Πλοιαρχο τον Καλαματιανο Καπτ. Λεωνιδα ΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟ 
και Πρωτο Μηχανικο τον Αγκυστριωτη Δημητρη ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

----------


## AegeanIslands

Το *ORIENT QUEEN* σε μια απογευματινη αναχωρηση απο το λιμανι της Γενοβας,οταν ακομα ανεμιζε η Ελληνικη Σημαια....
ORQN.jpg

----------


## nkr

Αν ειναι δυνατον να συμβαινει σε αυτο σε μια χωρα η οποια περιμενει τουρισμο απο τις αφιξεις των κρουαζιεροπλοιων. :Sad:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 9 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2006.
Pict20060909.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

Και η κρημνιώτισσα πίσω στα κόκκινα???

----------


## polykas

> ΔΙΑΝΥΚΤΕΡΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ 9 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2006.
> Pict20060909.JPG


_Kαταπληκτική φωτογραφία.Σε ευχαριστούμε ''nikosnasia ''για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σου που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Orient Queen*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O256.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Στο λιμανι ORTONA της Ιταλιας θα βρεθει το πλοιο για την συνοδο του G8,απο τις 03 και μεχρι τις 13.Ιουλ. παρεα με το ομοσταυλο *AQUAMARINE*.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy the rare postcard of Bolero when operated by Spanish Cruise Lines. 

Bolero by SCL.JPG

Brgds

Ships Agent

----------


## cyprus4ever

http://www.louisgroup.com/?id=567&lg=gr

Η Louis ανακοίνωσε τη ναύλωση του ORIENT QUEEN στη CVC για τη χειμερινή περίοδο, από 20 Νοεμβρίου 2009 μέχρι τις 15 Μαρτίου 2010.

----------


## nickosps

Orient Queen με φόντο την καλντέρα!
DSCN0768.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Orient Queen...λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52682

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52683

----------


## vinman

Σημερινή άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54878

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Orient Queen*... Mυκονος 5-8-2009.

DSCN2135.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman._

----------


## Leo

Η κυρία με την "cloche" πρύμη για τον mastrokosta!!! 
Αναχώρηση αργά το απόγευμα της 02.09.09

P1220833.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό χειμώνα!!!!

orient.jpg
Πάτμος 2009

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η κυρία με την "cloche" πρύμη για τον mastrokosta!!! 
> Αναχώρηση αργά το απόγευμα της 02.09.09
> 
> P1220833.jpg


Μια κουκλα ειναι !Σ ευχαριστω !

----------


## gtogias

Απογευματινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά, Παρασκευή 2 Οκτωβρίου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59217

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η μετασκευή της πλώρης με τα νέα ψηλωμένα παραπέτα για να καλύπτεται το ελικοδρόμιο μάλλον ατυχής είναι. Του χαλάει το προφίλ.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Δεν θα συμφωνησω.
Με την ιδιοτητα του πιστου θαυμαστη του συγκεκριμενου βαποριου, η μοναδικη ως προς την εξωτερικη εμφανιση του παρεμβαση που ελαβε χωρα στην μεγαλη αναβαθμιση του 2005 στην Ελευσινα απο την Abou Mary δηλαδη τα παραπετα στη Πλωρη του, προσεδωσαν ενα δυναμισμο που παραλληλα ταιριαζει απολυτα στο προφιλ του πλοιου.
Το πλοιο δεν αλλοιωθηκε και παρα τα πολλα χρηματα που ξοδευτηκαν τοτε,δεν ξεφυγε το "πραγμα" και αναδειχτηκε το πλοιο ακομη περισσοτερο.
Σημαιολογικα ακομη να αναφερω πως το teak deck που τοποθετηθηκε τοτε κοστισε πανω απο 7 εκ.$. 
Μια επενδυση που ανεβαζει πολυ το πλοιο και την εξωτερικη του εικονα,ενω παραλληλα του δινει και bonus στο rating και τα αστερια που κατατασσεται.

----------


## Apostolos

Και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον AegeanIslands. Το θεωρώ ίσως το ομορφότερο απο τα παλαιά κρουαζιερόπλοια. Ιδικά την νύχτα ο φωτισμός του είναι μοναδικός...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον AegeanIslands. Το θεωρώ ίσως το ομορφότερο απο τα παλαιά κρουαζιερόπλοια. Ιδικά την νύχτα ο φωτισμός του είναι μοναδικός...


To Perla είναι ομορφότερο!Το ελικοδρόμιο μπροστά δε νομίζω πως το ομορφαίνει το πλοίο και το ducktail είναι λίγο κάπως......

----------


## Leo

Διίστανται οι απόψεις!! Eγώ θα συνφωνήσω με τον Speedkiller. Επιπλέον έχω και εγώ ένα θέμα με την πρύμη του Orient Queen, με χαλάει (το χαλάει), για τα δικά μου μάτια και γούστα φυσικά.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Καλό χειμώνα!!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55093
> Πάτμος 2009


Σε αυτήν εδώ την φωτογραφεία του Απόστολου φαίνεται το μεγαλείο του βαποριού και η όμορφη γραμμή του !

----------


## AegeanIslands

Mια ακομη Φωτο που το αναδεικνυει
Αφιερωμενη στο *mastrokosta* που του αρεσει
το 07' στη Σαντορινη 
S&oslash;ren Lund Hviid
orient_queen_1968_2.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και υπέροχο καράβι! Για 'μένα ίσως το ομορφότερο κρουαζιερόπλοιο αυτή τη στιγμή στο στόλο της LOUIS. Μικρό και συμπαθητικό, με κλασσικές γραμμές που όμως προσφέρει υψηλού επιπέδου ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή σε σύγκριση με τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της εταιρείας. Και ίσως αυτό να οφείλεται στην πολυέξοδη και προσεγμένη ανακαίνηση από τους προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες του. Και η διακριτική μπλε γραμμή που σχεδιάστηκε στο πλάι πέρυσι προσδίδει ακόμη περισσότερο στην ομορφιά του!

----------


## despo

Σωστά, έδωσε παρα πολλά λεφτά ο Λιβανέζος (Aboumehri, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) πλοιοκτήτης που το πήρε μετα τον πλειστηριασμό απο τη Festival. Ταξείδεψα και την πρωτη χρονιά μολις είχε αγοραστεί απο το Λούη και πραγματικά έχω τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα πιο ωραια πλοια.Καποτε ανοιγε πισω γιατι ειχε ενα γκαραζ για αυτοκινητα.Ειχα ανεβει πριν 10 χρονια πολυ ωραια διαρυθμηση και καλογουστο.Απο οτι μου ειχαν πει απο την εταιρεια ηταν καλυτερο απο το ομοσταυλο flamenco.

----------


## stratoscy

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον προαναγγελθείσαντα!Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο δεν ξέρω για το σέρβις του αλλά μου φαίνεται να έχει τα πιο πολλά αστέρια προτίμησης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλανο απο βιντεο μου. Τι πλοιο!!!

Bolero.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Nice postcard of *Bolero

*Bolero.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are two good shots of her taken from two different brochure covers. One is when she was under charter to First Choice  of UK in 2000 while under the ownership of Festival Cruises and the secoind during 2003 when operating under the Spanish Cruise Line banner for Iberojet.

This handsome vessel has had an interesting and varied career since she was launched as one of the original white ships of Norwegian Caribbean Lines as the Starward (later Norewegian Cruise Line) and passing through the hands of Festival, Abou Mehri and now Louis with a few charters and leases in between.

Henry.

scan0495.jpg

scan0496.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here are two good shots of her taken from two different brochure covers. One is when she was under charter to First Choice  of UK in 2000 while under the ownership of Festival Cruises and the secoind during 2003 when operating under the Spanish Cruise Line banner for Iberojet.
> 
> This handsome vessel has had an interesting and varied career since she was launched as one of the original white ships of Norwegian Caribbean Lines as the Starward (later Norewegian Cruise Line) and passing through the hands of Festival, Abou Mehri and now Louis with a few charters and leases in between.
> 
> Henry.
> 
> scan0495.jpg
> 
> scan0496.jpg


Thanks Henry!  Truly wonderful!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas here are two more contrasting views. As she was when built for NCL and how she appears now under Louis. Very little structural differences except for her foredeck and exterior paintwork. 

She really is a beauty of 60's German pedigree!

Henry.

scan0497.jpg

scan0498.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> the second during 2003 when operating under the Spanish Cruise Line banner for Iberojet.


Henry, did Spanish Cruise Line lasted for just one season? I think that Festival had a share in this venture.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry, did Spanish Cruise Line lasted for just one season? I think that Festival had a share in this venture.


Yes Aris I think at the most it was two seasons but I cannot be sure (definitely 2001) and you are right it was a joint venture arrangement between Festival, Transmediterranea (the Spanish ferry company) and Iberojet (tour operator). Prior to this she had been chartered to First Choice and Page and Moy of the UK.

After all this when Festival collapsed and the ship was laid up she spent a lengthy period in Gibraltar until she was sold to the Lebanese Abou Mehri  Lines.

Henry.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ORIENT QUEEN στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!
ORIENT QUEEN in Heraklion-Crete port!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80451

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry, did Spanish Cruise Line lasted for just one season? I think that Festival had a share in this venture.


Aris, in fact she lasted for at least 3 seasons in this role as 2001 was her first year and the brochure I have posted earlier on this thread is from the 2003 season. So yes it was at least 3!

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> ORIENT QUEEN στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!!!
> ORIENT QUEEN in Heraklion-Crete port!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80451


Artmios, beautiful photo of this handsome ship, Thank You!
Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some photos of her. The first in the colours of SCL (Spanish Cruise Lines) taken departing Malta, and the other two in the smart livery of Festival Cruises.

Henry. 

scan0529.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

_" [...] H Louis plc ανακοινώνει την υπογραφή συμφωνίας με την εταιρεία Agencia De Viagens CVC Tur Ltda που αφορά την ναύλωση του κρουαζιεροπλοίου της Orient Queen για την περίοδο 20 Νοεμβρίου 2009 έως 15 Μαρτίου 2010. [...] "_

Λήγει σήμερα η ναύλωση του πλοίου. Ελπίζω να το δούμε σύντομα σε Ελληνικά νερά!

----------


## AegeanIslands

Κι αφου εφερε εις περας και αυτη την αποστολη του,
το ομορφοτερο κλασικο της εταιρειας του,δεχεται μια ακομη μεταμορφωση στην καριερα του...
Εδω το πλοιο στην Βαρκελωνη μετα το δεξαμενισμο του:

OQ@Barc.jpg

OQ@BARCELONA.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Το όμορφο αυτό πλοίο με τα μπλέ φουγάρα στην Βενετία:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZjNcrbj4v8

----------


## BOLCARIB

απο τον δεξαμενισμο του ως Bolero το 1997 η 1998 στην Σαβονα αν θυμαμαι καλα...

Bolero Savona.jpg

Bolero.jpg

Bolero Dry dock.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*To Orient Queen στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24-7-2009...*
P7240326.JPG

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Just sharing with all of you the advertising postcard when she briefly sailed under her Libanese owners ABOUMERHI LINES as the 5 stars cruise ship MV ORIENT QUEEN:

orient queen abou mehri cruises.JPG

Enjoy!

Ship's Agent

----------


## lostromos

Dear Shp's Agent,
Thank you for this detailed info.
Can you please supply the start/end dates of this operation as, aboumerhicruises.com website is not responsive...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Dear Shp's Agent,
> Thank you for this detailed info.
> Can you please supply the start/end dates of this operation as, aboumerhicruises.com website is not responsive...


Lostromos Orient Queen was sold to Abou Merhi Cruises in November 2004 and acquired by Louis in August 2006 under a bareboat charter arrangement with an option to buy within 6 months which they did.
So roughly a period of 2 years under this company.

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Henry, do you know if she sailed for Abou Merhi in both 2005 and 2006 season?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry, do you know if she sailed for Abou Merhi in both 2005 and 2006 season?


Aris this is the information I have for her according to my records:

On 28th November 2004 she sailed from Gib to Beirut having been sold by Ravenscroft Shipping (who obtained her at auction from the Admiralty Marshall) to Abou Merhi Lines for $US10.1m.

After lay up in Beirut and a substantial refit in Skaramanga she was introduced in May 2005 on a weekly schedule departing Beirut every Tuesday for Port Said, Limassol, Rhodes, Marmaris and Antalya. Ship management was contracted to Osterreichischer Lloyd (Cyprus).

Abou Merhi then scheduled a series of 4 night cruises to Bahrain and Qatar from Port Rashid in Dubai and 3 night cruises to Oman starting 30th October 2005. These were however totally unsuccessful and a month later she was back in Beirut.

On 19th April 2006 a company called Paradise Caribbean Cruise Line announced it would be using her for 1/2 night cruises to the Bahamas from Port Canaveral that winter. This plan did not materialise.

During July 2006 Louis chartered Orient Queen from Abou Merhi for one cruise to replace Princesa Marissa which was engaged in evacuation activities from Beirut. Orient Queen was charterd herself by the US Govt on 19th July to help evacuate US citizens.

A month later Louis purchased Orient Queen in a $US22m bareboat charter/hire purchase agreement with an option to buy within 6 months.
They then completed the purchase within the stipulated period.

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Thank you Henry, that was very helphful. I have never heard of Paradise Caribbean Cruise Line before...

----------


## Ship's Agent

ORIENT QUEEN

The ship was built in 1968 by A.G. Weser, of Bremerhaven, Germany, as the Starward, for the Kloster subsidiary NCL (Norwegian Caribbean Line, later Norwegian Cruise Line). She operated out of Miami, on seven day cruises to the Caribbean islands. She originally had a stern car door and garage space to take trailers, particularly to Jamaica. This space was later converted to cabins. She is a sister to Skyward (later Leisure World). Starward was sold to Festival Cruises in 1994, their second ship, becoming the Bolero. In 2000, Bolero was chartered to First Choice Cruises, followed by charters to other travel companies. 

Following the collapse of Festival Cruises in May of 2004, Bolero became the Orient Queen of Orient Queen Shipping. Orient Queen was handed over to her new owners, Abou Merhi Cruise Lines of Beirut, at Gibraltar in November 2004. She was then took a single voyage to Beirut where she underwent extensive major renovations. The passenger-space ratio was limited and the ship was in need of updating. She was not a bad ship to begin with, and is fully air conditioned. The Orient Queen was renovated in 2005, and her owners dumped quite a lot of money into her [$10 million by one estimate]. The new owners refurbished the vessel from bow to stern. They added a helicopter pad on its bow, so there were changes to the exterior. She was subsequently dry-docked in Piraeus in April 2005. Oesterreichischer Lloyd Ship Management (Cyprus) Ltd has the contract for the technical management of its first passenger vessel, the Orient Queen). The vessel is registered in Panama and classed by Det Norske Veritas. 

A 12-deck five-star luxury cruise ship, Orient Queen is among the best that the maritime world has to offer. The vessel has 336 staterooms and 56 suites. The vessel is fitted with 2 MAN type engines and 6 Bergen auxiliary engines. The Orient Queen is 525 feet long, and has a gross tonnage of 15,781. 

The Orient Queen of Abou Merhi Cruises is a cruise ship homeported in Beirut, Lebanon. 

When in port, she is open daily 24 hours. Orient Queen offers guests a variety of attractions, including cultural entertainment, gourmet cuisine, sports facilities, duty-free shopping and a complete spa. The casino features thirty-seven slots and two table games. Almost 40 years old, this ship is aimed at the Middle Eastern market. 

Abou Merhi Cruises, the leading cruise operator in the Middle East, announced 30 October 2005, the first visit of the Orient Queen to t Mina Sulman, Bahrain. 

From Dubai, the service covers Bahrain and Qatar on a 4-nights cruise and Oman on a 3-nights cruise. 

Two round trips per week will be conducted between Dubai and Bahrain, Qatar and Oman. 

The Orient Queen cruise ship will be operating out of the Dubai Cruise Terminal. 

Orient Queen will be based out of Dubai for six months of the year, and Beirut for the remaining six months. 

The Lebanon-based Abou Merhi Cruises formed a strategic partnership with Alpha Tours Dubai, an award-winning destination management company, for the cruise line service.

Abou Merhi Cruises repositioned the Orient Queen back to Beirut after an unsuccessfull Arabian Gulf cruise program launched in November 2005. 

The Dubai cruises were not successful, so there will not be a repeat of them. 

The Orient Queen started her 2006 Med cruise season in March. 

On 17 July 2006 the United States contracted a commercial ship to assist in a possible mass evacuation of Americans from Lebanon. 

The cruise ship Orient Queen was expected to arrive in the area of operations sometime on 18 July 2006. The ship can accommodate hundreds of passengers and may be used to ferry US evacuees from the port of Beirut to the island of Cyprus. The US Navy destroyer USS Gonzalez was tasked to escort the Orient Queen as a force-protection measure. 

Acquired via a bareboat/hire purchase agreement by Louis in 2007, as mentioned by Great Henry...

Kindest regards

Ship's Agent

----------


## despo

Το πλοίο επιστρέφει (μετα την ολιγόχρονη απουσία του) στις 3/4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες απο Πειραια απο τον επόμενο χρόνο, ως 'παρτεναιρ' του Ακουαμαριν.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Μετά τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις, μάλλον με κάποιο άλλο παρτενερ θα βολτάρει στο Αιγαίο.

Πάντως το θεωρώ πανέμορφο! Η μετασκευή του το 2005 το αναγέννησε!

----------


## lostromos

> Μετά τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις, μάλλον με κάποιο άλλο παρτενερ θα βολτάρει στο Αιγαίο.


Μήπως με τον σουλατσαδόρο του Αιγαίου? (βλ. Norwegian Dream)

----------


## despo

Απ'ο,τι δείχνει ο προγραμματισμος της εταιρείας, θα κάνει μεν το ξεκίνημα της νεας περιόδου απο τον Πειραιά, στη συνέχεια δε θα αντικαταστήσει το Louis Majesty στις κρουαζιερες του, για να έρθει μετα αυτό με τη σειρά του να αναλάβει απο Πειραιά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αφού ΄ήξερα ότι αρέσει στον μαστρο Κώστα και στον AegeanIslands και το πέτυχα την ώρα του ρεμέτζου.δεν μπορούσα να μην το φωτογραφήσω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Orient Queen*..._Πειραιας 5-2-2011_ 
DSCF0152.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Αφού ΄ήξερα ότι αρέσει στον μαστρο Κώστα και στον AegeanIslands και το πέτυχα την ώρα του ρεμέτζου.δεν μπορούσα να μην το φωτογραφήσω...


Ευγνωμων, ομως δεν μπορω να το βλεπω να ποζαρει με Ρ/Κ.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα το βράδυ στον Πειραιά..για τον mastrokostas!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126305

----------


## vinman

...και δύο πρωινές...!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127451 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127452

----------


## despo

Φαίνεται οτι επικράτησε η 'νέα μόδα' οσον αφορά τα νηολόγια στον όμιλο Λούη με το πλοίο να έχει σηκώσει πλεον σημαία Μάλτας. Να θυμίσω οτι παρόμοιο γεγονός είχαμε και στο τέλος της περσινης περιόδου οταν και το Sapphire με το που ξεκίνησε ορισμένες κρουαζιέρες απο Πειραιά έβαλε και αυτό σημαία Μάλτας.

----------


## lostromos

Δεν νομίζω πως πρόκειται για μόδα, απλώς το νησάκι έχει σκεφτεί να προσελκύσει πλοία στο νηολόγιό του, κάνοντάς το ελκυστικό από πλευράς κόστους.
Απ' την άλλη οι επιχειρήσεις, αφού δεν μπορούν να αυξήσουν τα έσοδα (βλ. πληρότητες και ναύλους) λόγω κρίσης, κοιτούν με κάθε τρόπο να μειώσουν το κόστος. Και αφού το νησάκι είναι και ΕΕ....
Το ίδιο δεν έκανε λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει περυσι και το Aegean Odyssey?
Εδώ, εμείς γιατί δε μπορούμε?

----------


## despo

Βεβαίως και μπορουμε και η ερώτηση θα πρέπει να έχει παραλήπτη πρώτα το υπουργείο, ταυτόχρονα με τη μεγάλη γάγγραινα που λέγεται ΝΑΤ και αφου απαντήσουν αυτοί, ας ερωτηθεί στη συνέχεια και η ΠΝΟ.

----------


## lostromos

> Βεβαίως και μπορουμε και η ερώτηση θα πρέπει να έχει παραλήπτη πρώτα το υπουργείο, ταυτόχρονα με τη μεγάλη γάγγραινα που λέγεται ΝΑΤ και αφου απαντήσουν αυτοί, ας ερωτηθεί στη συνέχεια και η ΠΝΟ.


Γνώμη:
"Το μεν πνεύμα πρόθυμον, η δε σαρξ ασθενής" ή απρόθυμη, θα συμπλήρωνα εγώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

To ORIENT QUEEN στο συννεφιασμένο Πειραιά στις 21-03-2011 την ώρα του .......μαμ :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε lostromos, despo, vinman, AegeanIslands, T.S.S. APOLLON, Παναγιώτης, mastrokostas και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ORIENT QUEEN 04 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Παντελή για την αφιέρωση. Επειδή επικρατεί λιγο σκοτάδι, δεν μπορώ να
διακρίνω αν έχει ηδη σηκώσει τη σημαία Μάλτας, η' ειναι ακόμα στα νησιά Marshall.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλες δύο για το φίλο despo την ίδια μέρα. Στη δεύτερη έκανα ζουμ, αλλά είναι διπλωμένη. Δεν ξέρω αν σε διαφώτισα :Wink: .


ORIENT QUEEN 06 21-03-2011.jpgORIENT QUEEN 09 21-03-2011.jpg

----------


## despo

Βεβαιως φίλε Παντελή και με διαφώτησες και σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Orient Queen στο λιμανι της Καλαματας στις 1-9-2012
_
DSCF0069.jpgDSCF0083.jpgDSCF0086.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

η αναχωρηση του στις 20/4/2012  απο τον Πειραια ...

και 2 λογια για το πλοιο εδω...

----------


## Aquaman

Εχει ομορφη πλωρη αυτο το βαπορι.Εδω σε μια φετινη μανουβρα μεσα στο λιμανι του Λαυριου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Orient Queen στο λιμανι του Πειραια  στις 4  Ιουνιου του 2009

_DSCN1139.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Το Orient Queen στο λιμανι του Πειραια στις 4 Ιουνιου του 2009
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 138041


Thank you George for this superb photo of such a lovely lady! there are few left with those beautiful lines!

Henry.

----------


## Aquaman

Στο λιμανι του Λαυριου τον Οκτωβρη του 2012..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ORIENT QUEEN  στο λιμανι της Καλαματας  την 1 Σεπτεμβριου του 2012

_DSC00262ORIENT QUEEN Kalamata 1-9-2012.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Πλωρακλα!Εδω στο Λαυριο πριν κανα 6μηνο με υπερβολικη ηλιοφανεια που μου εκαψε και το πλοιο και τον ουρανο.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 004 despo ORIENT QUEEN.jpgPHOTO 005 despo ORIENT QUEEN.jpgΑλλες 2 φωτογραφίες, η πρώτη στο Κουσάντασι και η 2η στον Πειραιά με σημαία νήσων Μάρσαλ. Να πούμε με την ευκαιρία καλό ξεκίνημα στο πλοίο, αφου την Παρασκευή 15/3 ξεκινάει τις 3ήμερες/4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήρθε Πειραιά σήμερα ,και ετοιμάζετε για την Παρασκευή !Να ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια και πάντα γεμάτο !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μιας και αναχωρει αυτη τη στιγμη το πλοιο απο το λιμανι,με σφυριγματα..καλη σεζον να εχει!!!
Απο του χρονου (η το φθινοπρωρο) συμφωνα με το cruiseship industry θα λεγεται Louis Aura .

----------


## Amorgos66

...καθε Πέμπτη - Κυριακη θα ειναι Σαντορίνη.....,αρχιζοντας απο αυτη την Κυριακη 17/3...!!

http://www.santorini-boatmenunion.co...zieroploia.pdf

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή σεζόν και καλά ταξίδια να έχουν πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ στον Πειραιά 11/11/2011.

ORIENT QUEEN 14 11-11-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το αδελφό LEISURE WORLD,πολύ κακοποιημένο πρύμα κ φαντάζομαι κ μέσα,είναι καζίνο έξω από την Σιγκαπούρη.
Αυτό εδώ είχε την τύχη να παραμείνει κ να ταξιδεύει σαν βαπόρι.

----------


## Aquaman

Στο Λαυριο,ενω στο αριστερο μερος φαινονται και το ΡΟ/ΡΟ Athlos με τη Νερομαριω.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Μικρή λεπτομέρεια που παρατήρησα σε μια προσφατη φωτογραφία στο AIS είναι ότι το όνομα στην πλώρη ειναι γραμμένο με τους χαρακτήρες που χρησιμοποιά η Louis πλέον στα διαφημιστικά της... Ασήμαντο μεν αλλά είπα να το αναφέρω!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Μικρή λεπτομέρεια που παρατήρησα σε μια προσφατη φωτογραφία στο AIS είναι ότι το όνομα στην πλώρη ειναι γραμμένο με τους χαρακτήρες που χρησιμοποιά η Louis πλέον στα διαφημιστικά της... Ασήμαντο μεν αλλά είπα να το αναφέρω!


αυτο θα εννοεις?

orient queen new font.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο Λαυριο,ενω στο αριστερο μερος φαινονται και το ΡΟ/ΡΟ Athlos με τη Νερομαριω.


 Aυτή η λαμαρινοδουλειά με τα παράθυρα που έγινε στην πλώρη γιά να κρύβει το κατάστρωμα ελικοπτέρου,είναι πολύ άγαρμπη.Δεν συμφωνείτε;

----------


## Ellinis

Πράγματι... αντιγράψανε προς τα πλώρα τα παραθυράκια των καμπινών αλλά το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι καλό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι... αντιγράψανε προς τα πλώρα τα παραθυράκια των καμπινών αλλά το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι καλό.


 Θέλανε να βλέπουν τους κάβους από τα όκκια αλλά κ η λαμαρίνα που έβαλαν δεν σβήνει όμορφα.Σε φωτό υπό άλλη γωνία ή από κοντά φαίνεται κ αυτό.
Υπάρχουν πιό καλαίσθητες λύσεις πχ όπως ήταν στο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ (πρ.SUNDANCER) κα.

----------


## Ellinis

Να αναφέρουμε οτι ο ναυλωτής για το χειμώνα του 2013/14 είναι η Brazilian Cruise Line. Πρόκειται για την πρώην CVC που είχε ναυλώσει το OCEAN COUNTESS πριν κάποιο καιρό.

----------


## mastrokostas

Brazilian Cruise Line ??????????? έφυγα!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Kostas apparently she is to be chartered to BCR (Brazilian Cruise Representatives) for a series of cruises in north eastern Brazil and Louis will rename her 'Louis Aura'

This is what appeared in Cruise Industry News recently :

_Cruise Industry News_ can reveal that the Louis Group will rename the 1968-built Orient Queen, and deploy her on a charter program to South America next winter as the Louis Aura.
This coming summer, the ship – sailing as the Orient Queen – is based in the Eastern Mediterranean.
The 820-passenger ship will be renamed as the cruise line continues to focus on its Hellenic roots, according to a spokesperson.
“In this respect, it was decided that Orient Queen will be renamed Louis Aura. Aura in Greek Mythology was the divine personification of breeze,” said the spokesperson. “It was also decided for the renaming to take place this coming fall in order to avoid confusing passengers already booked to sail with her as Orient Queen this coming summer.”
The ship will be chartered to a South American company for its winter cruise program. 

Meanwhile, the Louis Cristal will be chartered next winter for a Cuba program.

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Να αναφέρουμε οτι ο ναυλωτής για το χειμώνα του 2013/14 είναι η Brazilian Cruise Line. Πρόκειται για την πρώην CVC που είχε ναυλώσει το OCEAN COUNTESS πριν κάποιο καιρό.


Aris does the second part of your message read that the Ocean Countess is going to be chartered by CVC this coming winter......as this would be good news for a ship that is at present idle at Avlis!

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Unfortunately I wrote that she the "Countess" was also chartered to CVC in the past. As the ORIENT QUEEN was also chartered to CVC, I think in 2008/9.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

3 μεχρι στιγμης οι αφίξεις τις βασίλισσας στο Ηράκλειο!Ο ΛΟΥΙΣ ξανά στέλνει τα βαπόρια τους στις 3ημέρες στο Ηράκλειο δλδ κάθε Κυριακή μιας κ πέρσυ 2012 τις είχε ακυρώσει τις προσεγγίσεις...

----------


## Aquaman

Στο Λαυριο λιγο πριν απο μια αναχωρηση για Κωνσταντινουπολη.

----------


## Aquaman

Ξεχασα την φωτο προηγουμενως  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ORIENT QUEEN στις 12-11-2011 στον Πειραια, με τις άγκυρες...........γαρδούμπα.

ORIENT QUEEN 10 12-11-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ORIENT QUEEN στις 12-11-2011 στον Πειραια, με τις άγκυρες...........γαρδούμπα.
> 
> ORIENT QUEEN 10 12-11-2011.jpg


 Ήταν προηγουμένως πρυμάτσες κ το είχαν πλαγιοδετήσει όπως-όπως με τα Ρ/Κ.

----------


## Aquaman

Στο Λαυριο

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Impressive photo of Orient Queen at Piraeus taken on 12/04 by Dennis Mortimer (Shipspotting). At 45 years of age she must be regarded as an enduring veteran of the original white ships of NCL which began Caribbean mass market cruising. Lets hope she reaches her 50th birthday as a successful cruise ship. I have cruised on her twice under Louis and she is immaculately kept and a delight to sail on!

Henry.

1782503.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Σουρουπο στη Σαντορινη.

----------


## despo

Στο πρόγραμμα των κρουαζιερών απο την Κύπρο, περιλαμβάνεται και η Αιδηψός στις 1 Σεπτεμβρίου !

----------


## Giannis G.

Η αγαπημένη μου Βασίλισσα οταν την επισκέφτηκα στην Μύκονο πριν 1 εβδομάδα 
P4300040.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ORIENT QUEEN στις 30-09-2008 δεμένο στη Σαντορίνη. για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος και του πλοίου.

ORIENT QUEEN 30 30-09-2008.jpg

----------


## proussos

orqu.jpg

*ORIENT QUEEN στη Μύκονο...03 Ιουνίου 2013 !*

----------


## Aquaman

Σαντορινη, Απριλης 2013.

----------


## DeepBlue

Μύκονος 16-06-13...P1080543.jpgP1080545.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραίες φωτό ενός βασιλοβάπορου στα νειάτα του κ το οποίο από τον χειμώνα που θα πάει Βραζιλία θα λέγεται LOUIS AURA όπου aura=χρυσός. Εκτός από την εναρμόνιση με την ονοματολογία της εταιρείας υπάρχει κ το ORIENT QUEEN II που απέκτησε πρόσφατα ο πρώην Λιβανέζος πλοιοκτήτης του.

----------


## despo

Απο εξωτερική εμφάνιση πράγματι είναι πολύ ωραίο πλοίο, ομως επειδή έχω ταξειδέψει 2 φορές δεν θα μπορούσα να πώ οτι έχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο, ίσα-ίσα οι περισσότερες καμπίνες του είναι αρκετά στενές, συγκριτικά πάντα με άλλα κρουαζιερόπλοια του μεγέθους/ηλικίας του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Orient Queen στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 15-9-2012

ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN6499.JPGDSCN6503.JPG

----------


## Giannis G.

Να πουμε πως πλοιαρχος του τώρα είναι ο καπτα Κώστας ο Γκριτζελής ο οποίος ανέλαβε από τον Ιούνιο το πλοίο λόγω ενος προσωπικού προβλήματος που είχε ο καπεταν Γκούμας Στάθης.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Το Orient Queen στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 15-9-2012
> 
> ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_


Beautiful photos George thank you so much !

Henry

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο τα ομορφοτερα κρουαζιεροπλοια....

----------


## despo

Σύμφωνα και με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας απο 6/9 με το νέο του όνομα : Louis Aura.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Όπως μας αναφέρει ο φίλος despo το πλοίο επρόκειτο να αλλάξει όνομα πράγμα και εγένετο, καθώς όπως φαίνεται κι απ' το AIS το πλοίο εκπέμπει πια ως *Louis Aura!* Άρα, οι διαχειριστές ας φτιάξουν κατάλληλα και την ονοματολογία του θέματος. Άραγε τα βαψίματα για την αλλαγή ονόματος θα έγιναν στο Λαύριο;;

----------


## despo

Ακριβώς έγιναν εκεί τα βαψίματα, διότι το πλοίο είχε φτάσει στο Λαύριο απο χθες αργά το βράδυ.

----------


## leo85

Στον Πειραιά στις 18-3-2013 

Orient Queen 18-3-2013 01.gif Orient Queen 18-3-2013 02.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το καλλίγραμμο κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το νέο του όνομα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!

DSCN1852.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφη φωτο!Θυμαμαι στα γραφεια της FESTIVAL υπηρχε πολυ καλη μεκετα σε κλιμακα 1/100 ως STARWARD και με καταπελτη οχηματων (ΙΧ) πρυμα,επερνε και τετοια καποτε

----------


## Ellinis

Η γαλλική Crosieres Notre Temps φαίνεται οτι έχει ναυλώσει το πλοίο. Το Μάιο-Ιούνιο του 2014 το εμφανίζει να κάνει τρείς κρουαζιέρες για λογαριασμό της, μια δυτ. Μεσόγειο από Μασσαλία, μια Βαλτική και μια Νορβηγία. Στο φυλλάδιο της το παρουσιάζει ως M/S AURA.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Η γαλλική Crosieres Notre Temps φαίνεται οτι έχει ναυλώσει το πλοίο. Το Μάιο-Ιούνιο του 2014 το εμφανίζει να κάνει τρείς κρουαζιέρες για λογαριασμό της, μια δυτ. Μεσόγειο από Μασσαλία, μια Βαλτική και μια Νορβηγία. Στο φυλλάδιο της το παρουσιάζει ως M/S AURA.


Thanks Aris for this confirmation I think I had mentioned this earlier on in the thread when I heard the rumour last year that she would be chartered to a French operator for a series of cruises in northern waters during 2014. Here is the pdf of the French brochure that is available on line.

Henry.

Apologies but cannot upload the pdf file of the brochure as it is too big, but here is the link to the website:

http://www.notretemps.com/loisirs/va...e-temps,i39993

They also have an additional 3 cruises advertised on the Aura on the back page of the brochure during August and September/October in the Mediterranean so they will be doing a total of 6 cruises for this company.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Seems the Louis Aura series of cruises out of Brazil has been cancelled as the CVC website is showing the Orient Queen II as operating the programme!! Very ironic as Louis Aura used to be called Orient Queen....
This must be that the charter with Louis fell through at the last minute or they decided they needed a smaller capacity ship as the programme did not sell as expected??

I can confirm this is the case as the Orient Queen II is at present in Gibraltar waters taking bunkers before crossing the Atlantic.

Does anyone know any details of this....

Henry.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Louis Aura στο λιμανι του Πειραια 8-12-2013

_PC081026.JPG

----------


## Ilias 92

Όταν η Samsung, μου έκανε γλύκες.
Για τους τρεις φίλους που γνώρισα λίγο περίεργα ομολογουμένως την δεύτερη Κυριακή του Δεκέμβρη.
Louis Aura Ilias_92.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όταν η Samsung, μου έκανε γλύκες.
> Για τους τρεις φίλους που γνώρισα λίγο περίεργα ομολογουμένως την δεύτερη Κυριακή του Δεκέμβρη.
> Louis Aura Ilias_92.jpg


 Στον Πειραιά που είναι τόσο μικρός κ σε μιά,ας πούμε εκδήλωση, δεν ήθελε κ πολύ να μας συναντήσεις. Ευχαριστώ από την μεριά μου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έφυγε από την ακτή Ξαβέρη του Πειραιά και τις τελευταίες ημέρες βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο μώλο ΔΕΗ.

IMG_0020.jpg
_Κερατσίνι 22/03/2014_

----------


## mastrokostas

Ετοιμάζετε για την νέα χρονιά !!!Όμορφο ποιο ,με γραμμές άλλων εποχών !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *(LOUIS OLYMPIA)* Πάντως εκείνη την άθλια επιγραφή στα πλάγια τελικά δεν πρέπει να την έβγαλαν.





> Oύτε πρόκειται να την σβήσουν. Εγώ λέω θα την δούμε κ στα άλλα.


Σωστά. Μετά το _LOUIS OLYMPIA_, την ίδια _ΑΘΛΙΑ_ εμφάνιση (είναι πράγματι να απορεί κανείς.....) φέρει πλέον και το _LOUIS AURA_, το οποίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο μώλο ΔΕΗ έχοντας αλλάξει πλευρά πλαγιοδέτησης.

IMG_0169.jpg
_22-04-2014_

----------


## karavofanatikos

> το οποίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο μώλο ΔΕΗ έχοντας αλλάξει πλευρά πλαγιοδέτησης.


Και απ' τη Δευτέρα θα ανέβει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος για 2 ημέρες!

----------


## cyprus4ever

> Σωστά. Μετά το _LOUIS OLYMPIA_, την ίδια _ΑΘΛΙΑ_ εμφάνιση (είναι πράγματι να απορεί κανείς.....) φέρει πλέον και το _LOUIS AURA_, το οποίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στο μώλο ΔΕΗ έχοντας αλλάξει πλευρά πλαγιοδέτησης.
> 
> IMG_0169.jpg
> _22-04-2014_


Και αν επισκευτείτε και το πιο κάτω link θα διαπιστώσετε ότι το "κακό" έχει ήδη τριτώσει! ;p

http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...=1604744&size=

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έπεσε το πρωί από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος, έκανε μία μικρή βόλτα στον Σαρωνικό για ξεμούδιασμα και κατόπιν έδεσε στην ακτή Ξαβέρη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## mastrokostas

Την Κυριακή μας φεύγει για να ξεκινήσει ταξίδια στην δυτική και βόρεια Ευρώπη ( Νορβηγικα Φιορθ ) , νοικιασμενο απο την Γαλλικη Nothe Tempes  !

----------


## despo

> Την Κυριακή μας φεύγει για να ξεκινήσει ταξίδια στην δυτική και βόρεια Ευρώπη ( Νορβηγικα Φιορθ ) , νοικιασμενο απο την Γαλλικη Nothe Tempes  !


Τώρα υπάρχει εξήγηση πως τόσο νωρίς το ετοίμασαν, αφου τις κρουαζιέρες απο Κύπρο τις αρχίζει στις 22 Ιουλίου.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί, την ώρα που έκανε ανεφοδιασμό.

LOUIS AURA 2-5-2014.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0021.jpg
_03/05/2014_

Σε σημερινές φωτό από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

IMG_0027.jpg
_03/05/2014_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _03/05/2014_
> 
> Σε σημερινές φωτό από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.
> 
> _03/05/2014_


Thanks for these two excellent photos. I personally think she looks quite smart and although I know not many people like the livery but at least its better than that awful hull art that appears on vessels of Norwegian Cruise Lines etc. just look at the new Norwegian Breakaway and Getaway or even Aida Cruises which is even worse !! ...this at least is more traditional and is a good advertising ploy.

Henry.

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έφυγε από τον Πειραιά, Να ευχηθούμε καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το LOUIS AURA στον μόλο της ΔΕΗ όπου και τώρα έχει φύγει από τον Πειραιά όπως λέει και ο φίλος μας ο leo85 πιο πάνω. Όπου και τώρα βρίσκεται ανοιχτά της ΑΊΓΙΝΑΣ. 

LOUIS AURA 21-4-2014.gif.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Some unusual shots of this beauty in northern European waters from various authors and sources (Marinetraffic and Shipspotting).

2053838.jpgLOUIS_AURA (17).jpg2043647.jpg2061351.jpg

----------


## despo

Αρκετά 'γκαζωμένο' - πρώτη φορά το βλέπω με ταχύτητα 20 μιλίων - επιστρέφει απο τη ναύλωση με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό τη Λεμεσό, προκειμένου να αναλάβει για το υπόλοιπο του καλοκαιριού τις κρουαζιέρες απο Κύπρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν ORIENT QUEEN φωταγωγημένο στη Σαντορίνη στις 30-09-2008, φωτογραφημένο από το Φηροστεφάνι.

ORIENT QUEEN 31 30-09-2008.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  Louis Aura στο λιμανι της Συρου 28-8-2014

_DSCN9815λεανδρος.jpgΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> _Το  Louis Aura στο λιμανι της Συρου 28-8-2014
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159121Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159122


να υποθέσω ότι έπιασα τον καραβολάτρη δράστη των καλλιτεχνικών φωτογραφιών που βλέπουμε κατά καιρούς...??????????????????????????????????

DSC00421.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Σωστα υποθετεις!!!
Τον συνελαβε ο φωτογραφικος σου φακος!!!_

----------


## despo

Το πλοίο εμφανίζεται να έχει ηδη φθάσει στη Μάλτα. Γνωρίζει κανείς τι πρόκειται να κάνει εκει ;

----------


## cyprus4ever

Είναι η τελευταία κρουαζιέρα της σεζόν από Λεμεσό. Αναχώρησε στις 8/9 Δευτέρα και θα ολοκληρώσει το δρομολόγιο στη Μασσαλία στις 16, την ερχόμενη Τρίτη!

nautilia01.JPG

----------


## despo

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση. Να υποθέσουμε μετα τη Μασσαλία θα κατευθυνθεί προς τα εδω για να βγάλει το χειμώνα ;

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some photos of the Louis Aura at Gibraltar which I took yesterday on her way to Casablanca on one of her French charters to Rivages du Monde. She still looks in great shape in spite of her 46 years! and was dwarfed by Oceania's Marina on the other side of the pier....but I still prefer her classic shape and profile!

IMGP0200.jpgIMGP0203.jpgIMGP0206.jpgIMGP0207.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Very nice photos Henry. Thank you.
Το πλοιο προσφέρει στην εταιρεία του ακομα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Louis Aura έφυγε από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ που ήταν και πήγε για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την παραλία κοντά στο σπίτι μου, πριν ακόμη η δεξαμενή ξενερίσει. 

LOUIS AURA 05 04-11-2104.jpg

----------


## lostromos

Είχα διαβάσει εδώ, πως κάπως αλλιώς θα λέγεται η Louis το 2015. Ισχύει?
Αν ναι, το πλοίο θ' αλλάξει όνομα?

----------


## despo

> Είχα διαβάσει εδώ, πως κάπως αλλιώς θα λέγεται η Louis το 2015. Ισχύει?
> Αν ναι, το πλοίο θ' αλλάξει όνομα?


Θα λέγεται πλεον Celestyal, εχω την εντύπωση ομως οτι θα ειναι το μοναδικό πλοίο που δεν θα αλλάξει όνομα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το  Louis Aura τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Περάματος και τώρα είναι στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο σήμερα το πρωί ανέβηκε στη μεγάλη του Περάματος για το δεξαμενισμό του που θα κρατήσει έως τις 15/04. 
Εδώ το LOUIS AURA όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 07-04-2015 φωτογραφημένο από το Μπρούφας, στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ που ήταν.

LOUIS AURA 10 07-04-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Louis Aura φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στις 10.30 π.μ την ώρα που η μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος κατεβαίνει για να βγει το πλοίο. Τώρα βρίσκεται στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ για να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες του.

LOUIS AURA 15 17-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο σήμερα στο Κερατσίνι, με τα νέα σινιάλα στα πλαινά, για την ναύλωση του στην _Rivages Du Monde_.

IMG_0015.jpg__IMG_0004.jpg
_Μώλος ΔΕΗ - 01/05/2015_

----------


## despo

Βόρεια της Ισπανίας αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο έχει πάρει το δρόμο της επιστροφής για τη Μεσόγειο, προκειμένου να κάνει τις λιγοστές κρουαζιέρες για την Κυπριακή αγορά με αφετηρία τη Λεμεσό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόνο για 2 μήνες ήταν η ναύλωση??????

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να τελειώνει η ναύλωση, απλως η συμφωνία θα προβλέπει αυτή την διακοπή προκειμένου η εταιρεία ως Κυπριακή και μη έχοντας άλλο πλοίο να διαθέσει θα κάνει λίγες κρουαζιέρες για την τοπική αγορά.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα των ναυλωτών φαίνεται οτι έχουν προγραμματισμένες κρουαζιέρες για το δίμηνο που τελείωσε και για δυο μήνες το φθινόπωρο. Προφανώς το καράβι θα ξαναπάει σε αυτούς έχοντας τελειώσει με τις Κυπριακές κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## despo

Αφου η ναύλωση τελείωσε, το πλοίο κινείται πλεον στην αβεβαιότητα. Παραμένει βέβαια στο λιμάνι, αλλά αν δεν κινηθεί ειτε προς την επισκευαστική, ειτε για δεξαμενισμό στο επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα κανείς δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει το μέλλον του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μήπως είναι νωρίς γιά να φύγει από του Ξαβέρη; Aφού εκεί ξεχειμωνιάζει.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

http://commercial.apolloduck.com/advert.phtml?id=410093

It seems the Louis Aura is up for sale as can be seen from the above link by a US shipbroker.

I suppose this had to come sooner or later but I had hoped she would be with us for at least another few seasons if only to operate the Cyprus cruises in summer. Lets hope she still gets further service as she is one of the last of her generation and is an emblematic cruise ship....come on Celestyal am sure you can still find some use for her!

Henry.

----------


## Apostolos

It is possible to be charted soon as floating hotel in North Europe

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> It is possible to be charted soon as floating hotel in North Europe


Thanks for reply Apostolos I really hope this charter materialises as she is still kept in very good condition.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χθες το πήραν από του Ξαβέρη κ το πήγαν στου Διαμαντή.Γιά να δούμε τι μέλλοι γενέσθαι με το βαπόρι.

----------


## despo

> Χθες το πήραν από του Ξαβέρη κ το πήγαν στου Διαμαντή.Γιά να δούμε τι μέλλοι γενέσθαι με το βαπόρι.


Εκεί τι είναι επισκευαστήριο η' ... παροπλιστήριο ; Γιατι αν είναι το δεύτερο, τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου, φωτογραφημένο από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Ας ελπίσουμε φίλε despo ότι δεν πήγε για παροπλισμό.

LOUIS-AURA-19-14-04-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άλλη μία φωτό, χθεσινή, με το πλοίο στην Κυνόσουρα.

IMG_0055.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/04/2016_




> Εκεί τι είναι επισκευαστήριο η' ... παροπλιστήριο ; Γιατι αν είναι το δεύτερο, τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


Το να δουλέψει κάποιο συνεργείο πάνω σε πλοίο που βρίσκεται εκεί φυσικά και έχει συμβεί. Αλλά στο ίδιο το (πρώην ???) ναυπηγείο δεν έχω παρατηρήσει να γίνονται εργασίες, ή έστω κάποια "κίνηση" τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον δέκα χρόνια, κατά τα οποία πολλά πλοία πέρασαν από εκεί. Άλλα επανήλθαν σε δράση, άλλα αποχαιρέτησαν οριστικά τον μάταιο ετούτο κόσμο.




> Ας ελπίσουμε φίλε despo ότι δεν πήγε για παροπλισμό.


Ας το ελπίσουμε, αλλά από την στιγμή που το πανέμορφο κλασσικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεν συμπεριλήφθηκε στην "νέα Celestyal εποχή", τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο ευοίωνα για το μέλλον του.

----------


## andria salamis

Ισως και να βρέθηκε,νεος ρόλος,για το πανέμορφο πλοίο.
DSC_9050.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Θα μας πεις ....κάτι παραπάνω??

----------


## andria salamis

> Θα μας πεις ....κάτι παραπάνω??


Δεν έγραψα παντελή,γιατι,δεν έμαθα τελικά  με σιγουριά,τι θα γίνει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάποια σημάδια ζωής (???) για το πλοίο, το οποίο σήμερα το πρωί "κάπνιζε" στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0001.jpg
_Κυνόσουρα - 21/01/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάποια σημάδια ζωής (???) για το πλοίο, το οποίο σήμερα το πρωί "κάπνιζε" στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Σαλαμίνα.
> 
> IMG_0001.jpg
> _Κυνόσουρα - 21/01/2017_


Δεν πιστεύω να ετοιμάζεται να πλεύσει αυτοδύναμο σε κοντινή παραλία...

----------


## Ellinis

Μπα... αυτοδύναμα πάνε συνήθως στην μακρινή παραλία  :Sad:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ORIENT QUEEN a.jpg 

Ως ORIENT QUEEN  18-9-08.
Γιά να δούμε τι θα γίνει με το όμορφο σκαρί.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Louis Aura θα ναυλωθεί στην Etstur σύμφωνα με αυτό. Όπως δε δείχνει το AIS του, για το πλοίο που βρίσκεται στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ έχει αλλάξει και το όνομα του σε  Aegean Queen ....όπως λέει και η ναύλωση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο με το νέο του όνομα, σε χθεσινές φωτό από τον μώλο ΔΕΗ.

IMG_0095.jpg__IMG_0108_.jpg
_Κερατσίνι - 03/06/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παράταση ζωής γιά το βαπόρι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα βγήκε από το ΝΜΔ και φεύγει για την ναύλωση του. Καλή συνέχεια

----------


## despo

> Αυτή την ώρα βγήκε από το ΝΜΔ και φεύγει για την ναύλωση του. Καλή συνέχεια


Στις 24/6 είναι η πρώτη κρουαζιέρα απο τη Σμύρνη, οπως τουλάχιστον γραφει η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας. Είναι λογικό κατα τη γνώμη μου να κάνει πριν ξεκινήσει δοκιμαστικούς πλόες, μετα απο τόσο μεγάλη ακινησία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και όμως έφυγε για Σμύρνη. Αυτή την ώρα ανατολικά από τη Σκύρο.

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το πλοιο κατευθυνεται προς τα ΔΑΡΔΑΝΕΛΙΑ. Καμμια σχεση με την ΣΜΥΡΝΗ. Τωρα βρισκεται Δυτικα της ΛΕΣΒΟΥ με ταχυτητα 12.2 μιλια

----------


## despo

Αφου στην ουσία σε μας δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ναυπηγείο, πάει μάλλον κατα Τούζλα μεριά για δεξαμενισμό και λοιπές επισκευές.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αφου στην ουσία σε μας δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ναυπηγείο, πάει μάλλον κατα Τούζλα μεριά για δεξαμενισμό και λοιπές επισκευές.



Όπως τα είπες είναι φίλε μου. Βρίσκεται στην Τούζλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με τις εργασίες του στην Τούζλα και ήδη είναι στο Cesme. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελείωσε με τις εργασίες του στην Τούζλα και ήδη είναι στο Cesme. Καλή συνέχεια.


Tσεσμέ,η ελληνική Κρήνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AEGEAN QUEEN.jpg

Παράταση ζωής γιά το βαπόρι η φετινή ναύλωση .Εδώ στου Ξαβέρη 1-7-17.
Οι mοds να βάλουν το νέο όνομα στον τίτλο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> *AEGEAN QUEEN*
> Οι mοds να βάλουν το νέο όνομα στον τίτλο.


Σαν πολλά δεν ζητάς ???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σαν πολλά δεν ζητάς ???


Οι αλλαγές στον τίτλο θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα αφού αν ξεφεύγουν σε πλοίο σαν αυτό,σκέψου τι μπορεί να γίνει με τα μικρά καραβάκια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι αλλαγές στον τίτλο θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα αφού αν ξεφεύγουν σε πλοίο σαν αυτό, σκέψου τι μπορεί να γίνει με τα μικρά καραβάκια.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και επαυξάνω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Με πορεία προς τον Πειραιά. ¶ραγε με επιβάτες ή έρχεται για να αράξει για Χειμώνα?? Αυτή την ώρα ΒΔ από τη Σύρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πήγε και έδεσε απ' ευθείας στην Κυνόσουρα. Φωτο αύριο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κ του χρόνου κάτι θα βρεθεί γιά το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι κ του χρόνου κάτι θα βρεθεί γιά το άλλοτε βασιλοβάπορο.


Το AEGEAN QUEEN δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα. Ας το ελπίσουμε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ.

AEGEAN-QUEEN-32-04-10-2017.jpg

----------


## despo

Αν οι Τούρκοι έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι απο το πλοίο και βέβαια αν πήγαν καλά απο άποψη πληρότητας οι κρουαζιέρες, νομίζω οτι θα το ναυλώσουν και την επόμενη χρονιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν οι Τούρκοι έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι απο το πλοίο και βέβαια αν πήγαν καλά απο άποψη πληρότητας οι κρουαζιέρες, νομίζω οτι θα το ναυλώσουν και την επόμενη χρονιά.


Eκτός κ αν βρουν πιό συμφέρουσα περίπτωση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αν οι Τούρκοι έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι απο το πλοίο και βέβαια αν πήγαν καλά απο άποψη πληρότητας οι κρουαζιέρες, νομίζω οτι θα το ναυλώσουν και την επόμενη χρονιά.





> Eκτός κ αν βρουν πιό συμφέρουσα περίπτωση.


Πάντως και στην φωτό που έχει παραθέσει πιό πάνω ο Παντελής όσο και στην σημερινή δική μου από την Κυνόσουρα,

IMG_0229.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 14/10/2017_

βλέπουμε ότι έχουν σβηστεί από τα πλαινά τα σινιάλα της "etstur". Κάτι που τουλάχιστον στο AEGEAN PARADISE δεν συνέβαινε κατά τις χειμερινές του ακινησίες στο Πέραμα τα δύο-τρία χρόνια που δούλευε για την ίδια εταιρεία.

----------


## Takerman

Οι πληγέντες της θεομηνίας στη Μάνδρα θα φιλοξενηθούν στο πλοίο.

LINK

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αυτοί στα κανάλια δεν παίζονται.Σε κάποιo,νομίζω κρατικό ήταν,είπαν το βαπόρι Οptimum Shipmanagement Service δλδ με το όνομα της διαχειρίστριας εταιρείας!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα στην ίδια θέση στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας, και να δούμε πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξει σε μόνιμο παροπλισμό, μιας και προφανώς δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει πουθενά την φετινή θερινή σεζόν.

IMG_0131.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

¶νοιξε πριν λίγο το AIS του. Γιατί άραγε??

----------


## despo

Μήπως ετοιμάζεται για το 'μακάβριο' ταξείδι του ;

----------


## Ellinis

Δυστυχώς το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει για το Αλανγκ... 
Σχετικα στο http://cruisedeck.de/aegean-queen-ei...verschrottung/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεύτε τελευταίον ασπασμόν...

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία οι μηχανές του Aegean Queen έχουν μπει μπροστά και σε λίγο θα μας αφήσει για ¶λανγκ...... Κρίμα γιατί ήταν ωραίο πλοίο.

AEGEAN-QUEEN-35-07-06-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μόνο που το είχαν κακοποιήσει στη πλώρη με το ελικοδρόμιο κ εκείνα τα παραπέτα.
Βασιλοβάπορο στον καιρό του,από τα πρωτοπόρα της Καραϊβικής.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από στο AIS άλλαξε από Aegean Queen με σημαία Malta,  σε Aegean με σημαία (PW).

----------


## Ellinis

> με σημαία (PW).


 Δηλαδή του _Παλάου_, του νησιωτικού συμπλέγματος του Ειρηνικού του οποίου η σημαία συνηθίζεται για τα τελευταία ταξίδια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρύμα - πλώρα το "νέο" όνομα _AEGEAN_, και στην πρύμη προχειρογραμμένο "MALAKAL HARBOR". 

IMG_0098.jpg__IMG_0138.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/06/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον προορισμός του γράφει Σουέζ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μέρες τώρα οι τσιμινιέρες του Aegean (e.x Aegean Queen, Louis Aura, Orient Queen, Bolero, Starward) κάπνιζαν στην Κυνόσουρα. Πριν λίγο με συνοδεία τα P/K Ifestos 3 & Leon ξεκίνησε για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι στην Ινδία, γράφοντας στην πρύμη του Aegean " Malakal Harbor"  όπως μας είχε πει και ο Espresso Venezia.

AEGEAN-QUEEN-43-18-06-2018.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Πάει κι αυτό !!!! Ωραίο βαπόρι από μια ωραία πορτάδα !

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον έχει βγει στην Ερυθρά θάλασσα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από το Alang, _1,_ _2._

----------

